# Tonights catch 12/11 new personal best



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

[/QUOTE]


Ju30-30 said:


> Looks like 13.5" to me. :lol:


You guys know about shrinkage, right? When a guy goes into the water...afterwards.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Still a nice fish!


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

every master angler fish should be mounted. Never know if you'll ever catch another one. I have a few master angler fish I didn't mount that I wish I would have now. Nice fish!!


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Very nice fish. I hate to be that guy and hijack your thread but what is the ice like there?


----------



## buckmaster89 (Oct 2, 2006)

nice fish my best is 13 but one day hopfully will be biger how is the ice out there


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

My late buddy Terry Porier has the state record crappie in Michigan, caught it at Stony Creek.I actuall showed him my hotspot on the lake where it was caught. That thing was a monster, his brother Rich still has the mount.He also has a master angler Largemouth from Stony Creek and I was there when it was landed( I was the netman) Terry passed away after a tough bout with Lukemia in 2003 at the age of 32....... Al


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

jamieking989 said:


> every master angler fish should be mounted. Never know if you'll ever catch another one. I have a few master angler fish I didn't mount that I wish I would have now. Nice fish!!


If this was the case, my wife would have left me after the 5th Walleye......Not to mention all the other fish!!!:lol::lol: No more mounts until i get a bigger house.

Al, I grew up fishing that lake.....Never knew that the record Spec was taken out of there. Sorry to hear about your Freind buddy......

Mushy


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

MUSHY1 said:


> If this was the case, my wife would have left me after the 5th Walleye......Not to mention all the other fish!!!:lol::lol: No more mounts until i get a bigger house.
> 
> Al, I grew up fishing that lake.....Never knew that the record Spec was taken out of there. Sorry to hear about your Freind buddy......
> 
> Mushy


Thanks Mushy, I may have to tell you where the "secret" spot is before I check out so someone will know besides me.:tdo12: See ya at the MNG Al:chillin:


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

Not saying you should mount EVERY master angler but your FIRST one should be on the wall. I guess I should of said first master angler of each species, if you can afford it, bla bla bla bla!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

MrBluegill said:


> Do you guys think 14.25 is wall worthy for a speck??


For Michigan standards yes,Nice fish


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

...I caught, personally. Never caught one. I've caught a lot close. Well, maybe I've caught some MA 'gills now that I think about it. But I just like mounts and don't think their that expensive because they usually take so long to do that I just put a few bucks away here and there and usually have enough by the time they're done. 

-G


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

That's a nice crappie for one.  For two, I'm wierd, but I eat them all. If I get a nice buck I do a European mount too. I guess I just think with my stomach and pocket book. Congrats on that fish though. Nice catch!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Like I said earlier its a great size fish for Mi but I tied the state record in okla with 23.5 inch 14 inch girth 4lb.10 oz white crappie caught on oct 4th 1991 in a water resivor east of Tulsa.I kept it in the freezer for 2 years never had the time to get it the taxidermist but I still have the photos which I have yard stick measuring the fish.Once again congrads on your catch.


----------



## Final Cast (Jul 30, 2007)

fasthunter said:


> That's a nice crappie for one.  For two, I'm wierd, but I eat them all. If I get a nice buck I do a European mount too. I guess I just think with my stomach and pocket book. Congrats on that fish though. Nice catch!!


My first master angler crappie I ate also. I don't target them much but I new she was big. She made MA at 14.5". I took alot of very nice digital photos of her with a ruler and me holding the fish. Once you have the photo and length you could always get a repo mount made.


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

14 inch crappie is a master angler. I think it has to be over 1 1/2 lbs for catch and keep. Check out the rules book for details. You can always have a replica fish made if you have a picture. Most taxi's will let you pay a little at a time til the fish is done. Goin rate is about 9 bucks an inch so you are looking at about $125 for a mount.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Final Cast said:


> My first master angler crappie I ate also. I don't target them much but I new she was big. She made MA at 14.5". I took alot of very nice digital photos of her with a ruler and me holding the fish. Once you have the photo and length you could always get a repo mount made.


 That's a very good point. Best of both worlds!! You could always get it made letter when the cash is available too.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Nice! Crappie fishing at night is supreme.

My wife caught a 16.5" black and I fried it up with onions--no regrets!


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice catch buddy! I wish I could have been there but it does get old watching you catch all the fish! :help:They dont even have a chance AGAIN this year for the gillets board. MR BLUEGILL is the KING!:rant:


----------

